

Irony - .NET Language Implementation Kit. - mmavnn
http://irony.codeplex.com/
This saved me an awful lot of time recently.
======
michael_dorfman
This looks cool, but it appears to be on hold:

<http://irony.codeplex.com/Thread/View.aspx?ThreadId=230812>

~~~
mmavnn
It is, but as mentioned in the same thread the parser side of things is pretty
complete and quite robust already.

It's also a nicely written piece of code if you need to dig in and change
anything.

Finally, the fact it's MIT licensed means you can just lift and use the code
as a basis if needed.

~~~
mmavnn
Just to note: I'm not affiliated with the project in anyway, but it did save
me an unreasonable amount of time recently.

So I thought I'd spread the joy.

------
euroclydon
Here are some _very_ interesting comments from the author:

 _I guess with MS killing DLR and Iron languages, that puts more pressure on
us, as I think this leaves Irony as the only ongoing technology for
parser/interpreter construction in .NET. DLR, in my humble opinion, had never
had a slight chance to become mainstream - it's just too complex, and benefits
(like performance) are non-existent._

 _there are other gaping holes in .NET technology, which are screaming "fix
me!", and which are more relevant to biz app programmer like myself. Entity
framework and LightSwitch are jokes and don't even deserve any serious
discussion. That's what I'm trying to do now - fill the void, and sorry to
those who work in areas where parsers are more important than anything else._

~~~
thibaut_barrere
What makes him tell that MS is killing the DLR and Iron languages ?

From my understanding both got funded by MS then passed on the community (the
IronRuby mailing list is pretty active these days), but I wouldn't say MS
killed these projects.

~~~
bradhe
Not at all. IronPython is alive and well and (as I understand it) MS' bet for
embedded scripting (at least, that's what they're recommending).

------
scott_s
Embedding the grammar directly into a language through operator overloading is
similar to Boost.Spirit's approach: <http://boost-spirit.com/home/>

